# Adaptar una aspiradora de mano para que funcione con el cargador conectado



## pablodeo (Sep 18, 2013)

Hola! Mi hermano me ha dejado una aspiradora Philips FC6050, y quiere que yo la adapte para que pueda funcionar con la fuente (cargador) conectada. Sólo se puede usar por unos pocos minutos, y las baterías demoran de 2 a 3 horas en cargarse.

El cargador es un adaptador AC/DC de 7Vdc y 400mA de salida, y las 3 baterías son de 1.2Vdc y 1500mA cada una, y están puestas en serie, haciendo un banco de 3,6Vdc.

El circuito es el siguiente (siguiendo cables y pistas):





La solución que estaba pensando es la siguiente:





Pero no quiero que se caliente demasiado el motor (ni mucho menos que se queme), ni que sea insuficiente la corriente para hacerlo funcionar. ¿Tendría que comprar otro adaptador de menos voltaje? ¿Está bien mi planteo, o qué sugieren?

Saludos!


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 18, 2013)

no creo que sirva asi, el motor es de 4 o 5 voltls, y aprox unos 2 amperes, el trafo del cargador es de 7 volts 400Ma. te va a quedar chico
http://elektrotanya.com/philips_fc6050.pdf/download.html


----------



## pablodeo (Sep 18, 2013)

Gracias por la respuesta, solaris8. ¿Entonces con una fuente de 7V y 2A puede llegar a funcionar sin quemar el motor ni las baterías?


----------



## opamp (Sep 19, 2013)

Pablodeo, lo que entiendo es que tu quieres una fuente-cargador que alimente al motor y a la vez cargue a las baterias de 3.6V que estan en paralelo con el motor. En ese caso tienes que tener una fuente regulada a 4.2V con un amperaje de unos 3A para que arranque el motor sin problemas y cargue tus baterias hasta 4.2V , si le pones la fuente de 7V se  "reventaran" las baterias .


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 19, 2013)

> ¿Entonces con una fuente de 7V y 2A puede llegar a funcionar sin quemar el motor ni las baterías?



no, como dice opamp, el motor es de 4.2 volts y las baterias 3.6, no podes ponerle 7 a la corta se quemaria, yo entendi que querias hacerla funcionar solo con la fuente...
deberia ser algo asi....pero con alguna resistencia limitadora para el cargador, tendrias dos salidas, carga y sin baterias


----------



## opamp (Sep 19, 2013)

De acuerdo solaris8,  a la salida le puede agregar un diodo de 3A  o 6A para que le quite 0.8V y quede en 4.2V aprox. Con un trafo de 9V/3A, un diodo puente de 4A(mejor de un par de Amp mas)y un cond de 10,000uF/16V le sirve como,Unreg DC In.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2013)

Hay un post con cálculo de fuente de alta corriente sin transformador , que yo no las recomendaría para un amplificador , por ejemplo , pero en éste caso si andarían :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-fuente-alimentacion-sin-transformador-1a-7525/

Saludos !


----------



## pablodeo (Sep 19, 2013)

Mi hermano necesita la aspiradora para antes del fin de semana (en lo posible). Creo que tendré que desconectarle las baterías y comprar una fuente de 5V y 2A, y puentear provisoriamente hasta el diodo y los leds. En todo caso más adelante haré esa adaptación.

Circuito (solución provisoria)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2013)

Probá con una fuente de PC , si es ATX hay que puentear verde con negro para encenderla

amarillo con negro = 5 V

naranja con negro = 3,3 V






Saludos !


----------



## pablodeo (Sep 19, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá con una fuente de PC , si es ATX hay que puentear verde con negro para encenderla
> 
> amarillo con negro = 5 V
> 
> ...



Recién probé conectar con los 5V del conector de 20 salidas (no sé si le apliqué 2A o 45A, según lo que leí de las especificaciones) de la fuente de PC y anduvo más fuerte que con las baterías.

No sé si comprar la fuente de 5V y 2A o 5V y 1,5A. Las baterías son de 1,5A de corriente nominal. Así que tendré que buscar una fuente lo más similar posible a las baterías.

Gracias por los consejos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2013)

No probaste con naranja y negro que es 3,3 ?


----------



## pablodeo (Sep 19, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No probaste con naranja y negro que es 3,3 ?



Sí, pero la idea es conseguir una fuente standard para reemplazar al cargador (y a las baterías), no quiero que mi hermano reniegue con parches raros (yo sí podría usar electrodomésticos parchados porque conozco los arreglos que le hice).

saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok , podés ponerle díodos de 6 A 200 V en serie para bajar de 5 V , a razón de 0,6 por díodo


----------



## pablodeo (Sep 19, 2013)

Al final compré una fuente switching de 5V y 4,5A, y ahora tengo otro problema: el motor anda en forma intermitente. ¿Esto puede solucionarse con un capacitor, o de qué forma?


----------



## opamp (Sep 19, 2013)

Puede ser que 5V sea mucho pra el motor, se acelera= se sobrecarga= se sobrecalienta=si tiene proteccion por temperatura y/o sobrecorriente ( puede ser termistor o disyuntor) esta en ON/OFF. Colocale 1 o 2 diodos de 6A en serie con los 5V para que le restes voltaje. 2M y anteriormente te lo indicamos.


----------



## pablodeo (Sep 19, 2013)

diodos solos o con resistencia?
tengo diodos 1N4007, servirán? (vi la hoja de datos, y creo que no)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2013)

Los 1N4007 *podrías usarlos para hacer la prueba* , ponelos de a dos en paralelo . . .


----------



## pablodeo (Sep 19, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los 1N4007 *podrías usarlos para hacer la prueba* , ponelos de a dos en paralelo . . .



puse un par de diodos en paralelo, sigue andando igual
puse 2 pares de diodos en paralelo, en serie ente sí, sigue andando igual


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2013)

Probá con tres y cuatro pares


----------



## opamp (Sep 19, 2013)

Prueba con la bateria original bien cargadita, puede haber colapsado el motor


----------



## pablodeo (Sep 19, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Prueba con la bateria original bien cargadita, puede haber colapsado el motor



Con la batería anda perfecto el motor.

DOSMETROS, mañana voy a comprar diodos de 6A, porque ya no me alcanzan los 1N4007, y pruebo.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2013)

pablodeo dijo:


> y las 3 baterías son de 1.2Vdc y 1500mA cada una, y están puestas en serie, haciendo un banco de 3,6Vdc.
> 
> !


 
que apenas les pongas la carga , pues sera menos de 3,6 v  y andara ok .



pablodeo dijo:


> Al final compré una fuente switching *de 5V y 4,5A,* y ahora tengo otro problema: el motor anda en forma intermitente. ¿Esto puede solucionarse con un capacitor, o de qué forma?


 
que si es buena no caera nada su tension de salida o sea 5v y encima es capaz de entregar buena corriente ..........

comenzaste mal.


----------



## pablodeo (Sep 20, 2013)

Puse 4 diodos P600M en serie, y sigue andando igual  me queda uno más, pero creo que 5 van a ser demasiados. Estoy por tirar la toalla y dejar la aspiradora como estaba, o conectarla a la fuente de PC (aunque será más incómodo)


----------



## analogico (Sep 20, 2013)

pablodeo dijo:


> Puse 4 diodos P600M en serie, y sigue andando igual  me queda uno más, pero creo que 5 van a ser demasiados. Estoy por tirar la toalla y dejar la aspiradora como estaba, o conectarla a la fuente de PC (aunque será más incómodo)


agrega una R de 10K  a 100K   o  la que tengas
 en paralelo con el motor


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2013)

quizas y solo quizas esa fuente switching le guste ver cargas algo resistivas y como nos sobran voltios.......
hablo de una R. en serie con el motor , asi de paso le baja la tension un poco . 

1,5v * 2 amper = 3w ..........nada exagerado para una resistencia .
sera cosa de buscar a ver que hay por ahi , solo para probar a ver por que no quiere andar .


----------



## pablodeo (Sep 20, 2013)

Le conecté 5V de una fuente de PC, y anduvo el motor (no sé cuantos Ampere le estuve aplicando, si 2 o 45, viendo las especificaciones).
Le conecté 5V y 4,5 A de una fuente conmutada, y anduvo en forma intermitente.

¿Qué tiene una fuente de PC que no tenga una cajita negra? :S


----------



## opamp (Sep 20, 2013)

Es una " caja negra", no sabemos si es cierto que es de 4.5A o de 4.5W, tendrias que ponerle carga y medir el V y la I , aplicar Ley de Ohm : una R poco mayor de 1 Ohm/25W.


----------



## opamp (Sep 21, 2013)

Como funciona con los 5V de la pc , puedes hacer un par de mediciones. Medir la I de arranque y la I de trabajo . Te compras una R:0.1 Ohm/ 1W y la colocas entre los 5V(+ de la pc) y el + de tu motor , la intensidad inicial para que se mueva el motor se llama I de ARRANQUE , una vez que arranco la I se reduce y esa es la I de trabajo ( las mediciones las realizas con el motor y todo el sistema de aspiracion colocado) . Ambas I las mides con un voltimetro en VDC, colocando las puntas sobre la R de 0.1 Ohm y midiendo el voltaje inicial de arranque y el de operacion , aplicas la Ley de Ohm : I = V / R


----------



## fleming (Sep 23, 2013)

Aunque ya ha pasado el fin de semana y los más probable es que lo hayas resuelto con la fuente de PC, haz lo que te dice OPAMP,
Lo primero es caracterizar tu motor y su consumo, mide las corrientes y tensiones de trabajo, después busca una fuente que te de lo que el motor necesita con un 80%.
No te fíes de lo que pone en la etiqueta de una fuente china... mienten más que hablan. Una fuente de PC te puede dar 20A sin despeinarse... pero a lo mejor el motorcillo está pidiéndole a la fuente más de lo que puede dar...
He leído el hilo un poco rápido, pero si es un motor de 3,5V y lo alimentas a 5V va a consumir más (además de que lo estás forzando). Lo suyo sería alimentarlo a su tensión nominal.
En Ebay hay unos convertidores DC-DC que valen un par de dólares  y te dan hasta 3 amperios, busca por "DC-DC converter"
Saludos.


----------

